# Enable system protection?



## lexatron (Mar 30, 2013)

Long story short, I bought a new laptop, and in the month I have had it, I've had to do continual restores because it was getting hung up on 15% at updates. Finally got that fixed, then I had to do another restore for an unrelated issue, and it restored it to prior to the update. Before I could go in to fix it again, it started updating and once again got hung up at 15%. After three hours, I finally shut down, just expecting to do another system restore. Now, it won't let me do anything. Repair and restore tell me that there was a problem and no changes were made, and it gives me restore points, but then tells me I have to enable system protection...which I can't boot into anything to do. Safe mode won't work. Nothing but command prompt works, and I am about to tear my hair out. Has anyone had this problem and been able to fix it without a repair disk, that I conveniently do not have at this time? I contacted the company I ordered the computer from, and they are sending me the disks, but..I was hoping to be able to fix this without having to do a complete clean reinstall.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since the laptop is brand new I would recommend asking your warranty to take a look.

You don't want to mess with it so much that they VOID your warranty.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, since it is under warranty, work with them. If it turns out to be a major problem later, you have everything on record with them. 

If for some reason you do not want to, turn off auto updates, then update one update at a time to find the problem one.


----------

